

What are some blogs a new startup should send press releases to? - pankratiev
http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-blogs-a-new-startup-should-send-press-releases-to

======
kondro
The comments about how to get press coverage seem to be more interesting than
the list itself.

Most common thread (and one i would suggest for job applicant's cover letters
too): Don't send out generic press releases… be interesting.

